# Why Knit when You Can Buy ?



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Is it just me or does this question get to everyone here. 

I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....

and if you could post pictures to go with your answers - even better. Please let me know if I can share your response.

SOOOOoooooooo... WHY DO YOU KNIT WHEN YOU CAN BUY?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Loomahat said:


> Is it just me or does this question get to everyone here.
> 
> I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....
> 
> ...


Makes me feel good to knit/create.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Quality rather than cost


----------



## Maisie17 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have short arms...so can knit to fit  

I also knit for charity - prem baby things which you can't buy and warm clothes for children in cold countries which they can't buy!

Sometimes I do buy knitted things too :-D


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Because I cannot buy what I can knit or crochet. I love unique patterns. I would not make something that looks like it could be purchased at a store. If I am going to take the time and effort to make something, I want it to be very different from what I could purchase at a store. Also, it has been proven that knitting is very healthy for you. Gets rid of stress. You can share my response.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

why cook when you can eat out?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


:thumbup: 
Why pay $50 for a hair cut when you can do it yourself or have a friend do it for less.  
Why pay for a waxing of eyebrows when you can do it yourself? :shock: :lol:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Loomahat said:


> Is it just me or does this question get to everyone here.
> 
> I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....
> 
> ...


I knit, crochet, cross stitch and other things, just because I can,
and to take the stress out of the day.

I do buy, I buy the pattern, the yarn and the needles needed
to make what I want.

I also make things to fit properly, One Size Does Not Fit All,
even though most manufactures think so.

I enjoy what I do, and so do the people that receive the items
that I have made with my own two hands, needles, yarn and 
patterns.

Why get up in the morning, your just going to have to go to
bed again?

God gave us a gift to use, I and others enjoy using God's gift.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

P


ADW55 said:


> I knit, crochet, cross stitch and other things, just because I can,
> and to take the stress out of the day.
> 
> I do buy, I buy the pattern, the yarn and the needles needed
> ...


I agree on this. I posted before but forgot to say that when I am knitting for somebody, I think of them most of the time!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
If you don't, none is possible.
...gloria


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Because I can


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

Because knitting makes me happy. I would say knitting is cheaper than Prozac, lol but it's not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

When folks ask me why I do things, I almost always respond with "Why not?" That sort of ends the conversation!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

To that I would have to say "why BUY when you can make it yourself!" To create something with your own two hands is a beautiful thing! That is priceless in my book!! &#128522;


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


Tiny?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


PERFECT!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was going to add - why garden when you can go to the grocery store?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Brendabreeze said:


> To that I would have to say "why BUY when you can make it yourself!" To create something with your own two hands is a beautiful thing! That is priceless in my book!! 😊


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

I knit mostly for charity, because they can not afford to buy and I love doing it, always good thoughts go with it


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Alimac said:


> Quality rather than cost


Exactly!!


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

Because my now 18 year old daughter has always wanted things that are not mainstream and appreciates the love that goes into every stitch!
you may share.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Loomahat said:


> Is it just me or does this question get to everyone here.
> 
> I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....
> 
> ...


You may share.

If I didn't knit, crochet, tat, try to spin, sew, etc, I'd have to do housework.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Share my comments, it's fine with me.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I also knit for charity, sometimes for family, by request only, as I don't want to make family things I assume they would like only to find they don't get worn or used. It is a safe, legal addiction..and I must keep my hands busy or I get very antsy. You may share.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


Those are good examples of things that you don't see in the stores, very nice work!!!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You may share.
> 
> If I didn't knit, crochet, tat, try to spin, sew, etc, I'd have to do housework.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Because I can!!


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Love your answer Chickkie!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


I gotta start knitting more. LOL


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I knit for pleasure, I knit for the joy of giving someone something hand made, and I also knit to keep myself calm, if something is stressing me out, I will knit and not think about it, my mind is on the knitting, not the stressing situation. you may share.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


In almost three pages, this is the absolutely best response.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Knitting keeps me out of trouble.
If I'm knitting, I'm not hooking. 
Not everyone is special enough to receive hand knit socks and things. The one asking is just jealous.
When I'm hooking, I'm not knitting.
Yarn is cheaper than going to jail for murder. I knit so I won't kill someone.
Knitting needles...the perfect take along weapon. Don't mess with me I have sharp points and will aim for your eye. I couldn't take my pocket knife into a Social Security office but holding very sharp pointed needles was just fine.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Honestly never get asked that. I guess where I live most people do some sort of craft/handwork.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

For pleasure, creativity and relaxation. The finished product is only a small part of the process and often it is not even the most important part. I knit because I am a knitter!
You are welcome to use my response and any of my projects from my Ravelry page. I use the same name there as I use on KP.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

There would be no satisfactory answer to that question, it would be something like asking why do you walk on a beach when you could take a cab.


----------



## sandease (Nov 11, 2011)

It gives me a creative outlet and I selfishly enjoy the feeling I get when I give a hand-knitted gift to someone. I also knit because I can't buy the object I'm knitting. My hand-knitted gloves are warmer than anything I can buy, they fit my short fingers perfectly because they're custom made and they outlast any wool gloves I've ever purchased.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is such a weird question for anyone to ask and just about everything answers it.....why make a cake when you can buy one, why have a dog when you can have a cat, why buy a house when you can rent and on and on. And, those who ask such a question will never understand any answer they are given.

I just did a hat tonight for the first time and was so thrilled and proud. 

That's why I knit.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

It keeps me sane. I love watching the yarn transform into something beautiful or fun or useful....and am amazed that I made it!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Give them the LOOK and say firmly, "Why do you drive when you can take the bus!"


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


Murder is against the law.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Debwel said:


> Murder is against the law.


Looking daggers isn't! :twisted:


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

I knit because there are people who depend on me to make them knitted items. It makes them very happy to have a Cardigan sweater given to them because they are my friend. Then, they want other things, like mittens for the cold weather, or leggings. People can't buy things like that at the store. I know a lady who charges 300 dollars for a hand-made sweater and I think she gets it. But, most people could not possibly afford that kind of money. I do it because I have a servant's heart and I love people. I love knitting and I enjoy doing craft-work. It keeps me sane and it makes me happy to help others. The joy I get from smiles on my friend's faces is payment enough. My grand-daughter, Brenna absolutely loves grandpa's mittens that I make for her. She's 6 and she's on her second pair. I first made her first pair when she was 3 and she was thrilled. How can you not make a child like that mittens? She is so wonderful. She is something very special.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Because it is fun, because I am learning new skills, because it is a stress reducer, because you can have exactly the item you want. You don't have to settle for long sleeves when you wanted three quarter or navy when you wanted black. Because knitting for others isn't just the gift of an object, it is a gift of time, it says you are important enough to me that I would spend hundreds of hours of my finite lifetime to express my feeling for you in this tangible way.

And yes you may use my post.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

No matter what I choose to make, No one else has one exactly like it.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I can make what I want. I can be creative. I can choose the colours and styles I want. I can do something useful with the time that would otherwise be wasted. It's too expensive to buy good stuff. It gets people on the bus talking - 'what are you making now?') - and reminiscing. I love the feel of the wool, and sometimes of the acrylic. It makes me feel very happy. It relaxes me, and was very useful when an acquaintance used to come around and complain a lot about how bad life was to her. (not that she contributed anything toward that, of course... - I gritted my teeth and the tension tightened). It gives me something to think about when I am feeling like complaining myself, or feeling like feeling sorry for myself. When things can seem pretty dark in life I have something beautiful to contemplate, or wonder at when i see what others have done. It keeps my mind busy (I hardly ever follow patterns properly and am always working out how to make the work in progress fit the intended use) and has been very helpful in helping my brain get over the stroke which befuddled my brain badly. 

Do you want any more ? I can't think of any straight off the top of my head but I'm sure they'd come. 

Oh - and it is often a good conversation starter, an awkward-silence-at-a-first-time-meeting-breaker.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
If you don't, none is possible.
...gloria 


Jessica-Jean said:


> In almost three pages, this is the absolutely best response.


I think so too.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It gives me a since of accomplishment.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I gotta start knitting more. LOL


Yeah, but if you're like me, there are still days when knitting just won't give the same satisfaction. 😈


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Why do I knit instead of buying - because I can.
Why do I crochet - because I want to. 
Why do I do both - because it keeps me sane.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Made with love


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Why Do I knit, when I could buy?

Because I can. Because I like to knit. Because I can make it fit perfectly.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Our markets are flooded with cheap Asian knitwear. Dont get me wrong, some of their designs are absolutely exquisite, but turn the garment inside out, then you will notice the finishing, which wont last one wash. My 2 pennies worh


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep,had that sooo often. Even more when I've been spinning at fairs. There's no point in trying to explain as whoever asked usually has no creative imagination at all, so now I just say - 'Because I want to'. I've also been asked 'so why don't you spin acrylic?' - the reply 'You wouldn't pay the asking price!'


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Because I can. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


My thoughts exactly! I hate to cook!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit because I enjoy it and I hope others enjoy the items I make.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Originally to take away the intense worry for my wife but now I don't want to give it up. It's something to do instead of watching the goggle box all the time.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


Quite!!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Because I can. I can make what I want, when I want, in whatever color or color combination I want. Also because it keeps my hands busy so I'm not strangling someone!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Why grow your own fruit and veggies when you can buy them? Why read a book when you can watch a film? Why go for a walk when you can drive or take a bus? 
For me, the actual knitting is the pleasure, not the finished item, although I love it when things turn out well.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello LoomaHat, I Machine Knit because to me it is not only a hobby but a way of life. Since learning to Machine Knit in the late 1980`s, I became Hooked, pun intended. The question, (" Why knit when you can buy?" ) To me this is an easy answer. Mass produced items are usually poor quality, often made Abroad, and are not usually Ethically Produced, and Poor Wages.( Remember the Shocking Collapse of the Clothing Factory in India?) Designing Picture knits is a joy, I have a 24 stitch design of a Rose, a Footballer, about to Kick a Football, another Flower, I forget what this one is but delighted with it, they are very true to the original photo`s. From Susan, U.K.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


All I can say is ""Wow"! What beautiful work. I especially like the sky blue with the flower. Did you invent that design or follow a pattern. If it is from a pattern, can you share? (I don't think I'm up to it but maybe someday.......!!)

Well done! Kathy


----------



## 4TruLady (Dec 4, 2014)

The same reasons I grow what I could buy, sew what I could buy, home-can what I could buy, etc....

There is a wonderful, satisfying contentment in knowing I can do all the things I do, and it's always tastier, prettier, and healthier, and of much better quality than what I could buy.

These are important skills that are being frittered away from our cultures (In my lowly, humble opinion) over the generations. I have lots of opinions about why,...but that's not important. Knitting, along with all the other "but you could buy it" things I do give me a great deal of pleasure and a general feeling of well being---that cannot be bought! :wink:

edited to say I don't care if you use my comment.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Why play football, rugby, cricket, tennis or whatever else you enjoy doing when you can watch it on tv for free? Why join a gym? Why sail a boat? Why go to a concert when you can listen to the CD or Ipod? Why pay through the nose to go to the opera when you can listen to it on CD or radio? Are you starting to get it yet?????!!!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Because I want to.


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

I knit not only because I love it, but because I can make exactly what I want!


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

I knit not only because I love it, but because I can make exactly what I want!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love to see the pleasure and surprise on the receiver's face when they realise what I have done for them. I am lucky I suppose, everything I have knitted so far has been warmly received and the person has been so grateful. It may be easier to buy at times but the love, thought and warmth that goes into each individual item you cannot buy.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> "It's not a hobby, it's a post-apocalyptic life skill"


THAT also strikes me as a good justification for maintaining a healthy STASH ... Hahahahahahaha ...! ! !


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

I do not knit, I crochet,but when asked why I crochet instead of buying things I simply tell them, "I crochet so I don't choke anyone"


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Because I can and it keeps me sane.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Amen.



impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I knit because it gives me something to do with my hands and besides, I love the yarn -- lots of it in stacks and stacks. I mainly knit for charity and the cost would be too much if I bought 50 or 60 hats, scarves, mittens, and baby blankets to give away each year.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

because i enjoy it


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

For myself I find it relaxing. My kids(now adults) family and friends love my knitted (or crocheted) hand made items. I have a friend in who lives in Georgia and she and her daughter in law love the items I make. She said she believes it is a dying art. She said it is very hard to find hand knitted items and when they do they are so expensive. It is a pleasure to make things for people who really appreciate them.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's the process, not the cost or even the finished product (although if I finished many, that would be nice, too). I lowered my blood pressure without medication, just by knitting.


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

I knit to keep my hands and fingrs mobile and because it de-stresses me after a bad day at work and becuae this year so far is not a good year, gives me something to focus on besides bad news, 3 family deaths, 1 best friends sil death all in four weeks. I can see the knitting I am doing grow and its looks good.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


Love, love, love your response!


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


Good one


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like developing the art. It's a wonderful feeling of accomplishment. It keeps the brain sharp. It's a super social thing too.


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


 :thumbup:


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

Knitting for me is like meditation, my mind stops spinning from one thought to another and the muscles I'm not knitting with relax completely.
Add to that that i will get something out of it that is unique and beautiful and it is the best hobby I could have.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

GemsByGranny said:


> I can make what I want.
> I can be creative and it makes me feel proud about it.
> I can choose the colours and styles I want and will have something that nobody else in the world will have the same.
> I can do something useful with the time that would otherwise be wasted.
> ...


I slightly changed GemsbyGranny's answer to make it mine... seems like we feel very similar about it!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

First....anyone who asks such a question doesn't even deserve an answer! However, everyone does something they enjoy: fishing, cooking, biking, read books to children, etc., etc. We also do "things" to share and give to friends, family, charity--to help others!!! Perhaps this person is actually jealous that she/he is not able to do crafts. As long as we KP'ers continue what we LOVE to do...and I still don't think an answer is necessary. Or, I agree with "why not?" Sad for people to even think "why" :thumbdown:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


And lovely work it is!


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

clavettek said:


> Made with love


To see my granddaughter walk around wrapped in her favorite blanket I made with all the love in my heart. Also because I can't knit and eat at the same time! Mindful knitting trumps mindless eating 😉


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I find knitting so relaxing. I can't stand it if I am out of yarn and eagerly go through patterns searching for my next project. I feel sitting and not doing something is a waste of time. I find joy in seeing what the project looks like as it is progressing. It is like putting a puzzle together. You start with 1 piece and something beautiful (hopefully) is the end result.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

When people ask me why I crochet I tell them it keeps me out of jail. The byline on my blog reads "researching insanity as an alternate lifestyle". I am crochet crazy and some believe I am certifiable but none have ever refused anything I have made. I donate/gift 95% of what I make. I just love to see that smile. If you have a gift, share it.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Why cook when you can buy ???


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

A hand knit gift says, 'I love you,' like no other gift, as it involves one's time and effort. 

It's why I knit socks year round for Christmas gifts for my nieces, and why I knit sweaters for the little ones in my family. It's a bit of tangible love, at least as far as I'm concerned.

Carol
flutesonline.com


----------



## chalupa (Mar 2, 2013)

When I knit for my family, they know love is included in each and every stitch


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


Excellent answer!!!!!!!! Rah! Rah! Rah!


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Wendy2Pederson said:


> Because my now 18 year old daughter has always wanted things that are not mainstream and appreciates the love that goes into every stitch!
> you may share.


I like this pattern! Way to go, girl!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I love Irish Knit, I love to knit. Where can I buy this sweater cheep?


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

I attended a talk on lymphodemia in breast cancer patients who have had underarm lymph nodes removed.

The specialist nurse giving the talk said that knitting can help prevent lymphodemia in some cases, but in all cases made the effects less serious than they would have been without the exercise of knitting.

So, as breast cancer survivor, that is one of the reasons I knit. I have knitted for years, but this gives another reason to carry on.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

You cannot buy knitted blankets with puppies, kitty kats, fire trucks, turtles, dinosaurs, and other animals or letters knitted into them, or in the colors of your choice. They are a joy to knit, and crochet together, and there are colors of the rainbow for choice of yarn colors to use. (Example below of pics my daughter took of the blanket I knitted for my GS in primary colors, crocheted blocks together, each block has a different animal/vehicle contained in it-and of course an "L" for his initial)


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow at the pattern, very nice


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

When I knit or crochet or sew I can customise the item to suit me. I have choices of trims and colours and fabrics that I have chosen or the person I am knitting for has chosen and although many goods that can be purchased are pretty... at least I can wear what I make and know that I am unlikely to bump into anyone else wearing the same.
So yes I would rather knit/crochet/sew before I buy a factory made garment.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

ducatirose2 said:


> I love Irish Knit, I love to knit. Where can I buy this sweater cheep?


That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Because I cannot buy what I can knit or crochet. I love unique patterns. I would not make something that looks like it could be purchased at a store. If I am going to take the time and effort to make something, I want it to be very different from what I could purchase at a store. Also, it has been proven that knitting is very healthy for you. Gets rid of stress. You can share my response.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a free country, ain't it?
So I can knit if I wanna.
I wanna.
Period.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I knit because it makes me happy. I knit sweaters for myself because I can't find anything that I like and fits me. I knit myself socks because I love to knit them and they are better made than anything you can purchase. I also do a lot of charity knitting to keep heads, hands and necks warm for adults and children who are less fortunate than others. You may use my post in your video.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Kiwiannie! Your work is gorgeous!
Truly, there is nothing in the store that could compare&#9825;


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Lovinknittin said:


> P
> 
> I agree on this. I posted before but forgot to say that when I am knitting for somebody, I think of them most of the time!


This is my response. I enjoy the process of knitting and creating, and with every stitch, I'm thinking of its recipient. Right now I'm making a prayer shawl for my pastor's wife who lost her son in a car accident just four months ago. I can hardly wait to give it to her and let her wrap herself in my love and God's grace.


----------



## gravelgert66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Perfect Answer!!


chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

kiwiannie - your work is amazing! Thank you for sharing!

My daughters tell me that when I make them something, whether it's cookies or knitting or whatever, that I put a thin layer of love on it. That's why I make things when I can.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Life is not only what you can buy .


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

You can't buy that in a store. Beautiful :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Because I WANT to and I love the quality of handmade creations.


----------



## DaffodilSusy (Feb 5, 2015)

I love the feeling when you are in the groove and you can feel the yarn just ease into position and the stitches just feel right on the needle. I have enjoyed reading the responses. Thank you.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

All of the above - the gardening and the cooking and the knitting - for all of the reasons. AND I do it to see if it will turn out the way I designed it! Never quite sure!


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

I knit so I don't kill people. Shopping where clerks are rude and/or uncaring about customer service, there is limited supply, or expensive with shoddy quality makes me glad I have knitting.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

There are as many reasons as there are different types of people. A reason non knitters may understand is that you can knit or crochet any item in the colors and type of yarn you want. You can customize and shape to fit your body. The choices are endless. Also, I find it relaxing, and very satisfying to have made something with my very own hands. I still make pies and cakes from scratch, including the crust (my favorite part) 
Then there is the love of colors and beautiful designs. To see the intricate work of lace shawls, knitted or crochet by are kp'ers is like looking at a Rembrandt painting. These are one of a kind. Many knit for charity, which explains itself. 
Quality, a friend was wearing a sweater made by a great grandmother, still like New. Vintage baby knits should be family heirlooms along with aphgans. It's a dying art, my DIP can't do any needle work, but loves to bake.
Personally, I am hooked on the colors and beautiful yarns


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I knit because I love to knit. It's part of me.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

It is something that can be handed down generation to generation. I have an Afghan my grandmother made over 100 years ago.


----------



## Tina5551 (Dec 5, 2013)

knitting is a hobby for some (for me some of the time) hobbies are fun and much better than other vices such as drinking/drugs/smoking. If I'm knitting chances are I'm not doing those other ones  besides I enjoy it and hate to have idle hands while watching TV. Feel free to share mine.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I knit because keeping my brain active prevents alzheimers.


----------



## wiremaster (Nov 15, 2014)

I would rather create something unique. Something I won't see on anyone else....EVER.


----------



## KnitRNut (Sep 28, 2014)

Because I love to knit-the actual process. I love to chose yarns, beads and patterns or create my own.I have complete control over what I do. I love to creat things I can't buy or create items with colors for the person. My current WIP is a Green Bay cowl done with a brioche stitch. So many unique and creative items I have seen KPers do, how can one even question why knit or do any other fibre art and it is art!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


You are an artist working in the medium of your choice. Thank you for posting pictures of your work.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I took it up as a retirement hobby as people do with painting, or other creative arts. Had no idea it would bring SUCH enjoyment and relief from stress. Also exposed me to the nicest people here on KP. The positive family reaction component was an unexpected plus. My daughter and son in law enjoy the hats I make for them. Love to wear them and take pics in them to send to me. While they like the hats they seem to be more enamored of the fact that I sat down, thought about what they would like, and took the time to create it uniquely for them. I have become aware of podcasts because of knitting and so enjoy listening to and viewing what the pleasant, accomplished people are creating. Have become exposed to new ideas about knitting and its benefits (ie, look up podcaster Heather Ordovor, Ed. Of Mind and Hand). Aside from the knitting podcasts, Knitmore Girls, Knit Girllls, CogKnitive, etc this has led me to explore podcasts on other subjects, great listening at bedtime. Lastly the niceness, especially of those on KP, Ravelry, who are so willing to take time to help and advance the skills of newbies, is a lovely thing. And really lastly the social camaraderie is not to be underestimated. Just walk in to "Knitting with Nancy" in Naples, Florida and see a huge table filled with chattering, learning, helping, enjoying knitters. They are getting more out of knitting than just the knitted item, which yes, you could buy.


----------



## Hollace (May 15, 2014)

For me the joy is in the journey!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Lovely daughter and nice knitting, MartiG! 

I'm just about to start a hat for my younger daughter's boyfriend, and the Schachenmayr yarn that I selected looks a lot like the grey and green hat you made - what a surprise to see your picture, thanks for posting it!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

"Because I can" is the perfect answer!

This may be a totally different thread: Is it me or do only knitters/crocheters get flack for their hobby? No one ever seems to question scrap booking, or painting, or wood working, or soap making etc.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I cannot afford to buy the quality that I can knit.

AND:



Therna said:


> Because knitting makes me happy. I would say knitting is cheaper than Prozac, lol but it's not.


Certainly less side effects than drugs.

You can use this.


----------



## elizallove (Nov 15, 2012)

I knit:therefor I am!


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

I love your examples. I especially like the coat.

I knit and crochet for little ones at the Children's Hospital here in town so mom has something to put on the little one to take home. I enjoy being a part of that.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Knitting keeps me from too many pity parties. lol. I am in Oklahoma with no family close. 2 dds in Texas,1 in Florida. When they come to visit ,after the hugs and kisses is:what have you made sinse I saw you last. then comes show and tell and giving. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Before I make an item, I have fun with my friend talking about the project. When it is finished, I have the joy of knowing that I have made exactly what my friend wants to wear.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I knit because I love to...I cannot afford those lovely Irish knit sweaters that they sell for megabucks. A lot of my co workers cannot either, so I knit for them too.. Its just so rewarding.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

It's called pleasure


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Pride in craft, joy of all those gorgeous colors and textures when you go into a LYS, camradiere with local and our own KP ers, looks on faces when given a gift from the heart made with the hands, keeping all the brain cells charging along and staying younger feeling, helps arthritis of the hands and fingers to keep exercising...even when it hurts some, hobbies are good for the mind and soul and it keeps us out of the bars, as grandma Bullock used to say. How about it feels good to learn a new stitch or piece of clothing and actually do it and like the outcome! 
As to the question.....why walk when you can run, why cook when there is McDonalds. We love what we do!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Because it's fun and my recipients all truly enjoy their gifts.


----------



## DeniseDale (Sep 28, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


Could not have said it better. That's it exactly


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Knitting is cheaper than therapy and hand knit socks feel soooooo good on my feet.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Why paint a picture when you have a camera?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In almost three pages, this is the absolutely best response.


 ;-)


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

duplicate post....sorry


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

VeronicaK2P2 said:


> Love, love, love your response!


awwww....shucks.....thanks


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


Your answer is a perfect way to explain it......because I would eat out every meal if I could because I don't enjoy cooking and I like eating what other people make more than I like eating what I make.......however.... I knit because I enjoy the creativeness and the process......the final product is a bonus if it turns out well but is not the point.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> It's a free country, ain't it?
> So I can knit if I wanna.
> I wanna.
> Period.


Or !


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't explain! Your friends don't need it and your enemies won't believe it.

I heard that quotation 30 years ago and have reminded myself of it in many different situations.

I did make an exception to that rule many years ago when a friend asked me why I was taking the train through the Rocky Mountains to get to California. She reminded me that flying was much quicker. I told her I already knew what clouds looked like, now I wanted to see the Rockies.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous work Kiawainee. I especially like the coat. I knit because it always amazes me, how I can actually create a fabric, just with needles and yarn. And of course it helps to have a beautiful daughter and granddaughter to knit for.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I knit everywhere and am always asked this question,
.So I always say you buy if u want to I knit because I want to.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy_ (Jun 25, 2011)

My 6 year old grandson hit the nail on the head a couple of days after his birthday party. He says to his Mom, "Do you know why Grandma Judy made my slippers? Because she "wuvs" me, that's why!" This little boy got some pretty fancy store bought presents at that party!

Why make a big Thanksgiving Dinner for the family when you can take them all out to a restaurant?
Ask somebody who asks an ignorant question, if her grandkids would appreciate a store bought blanket for graduation, rather than one that is handknit or crocheted especially for them, that they can pass down as a keepsake years later.


Also, I get my warm fuzzies wearing something that I made myself. I could care less if it looks homemade or isn't expensive. It's the self satisfaction that one gets by creating.


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kiwiannie - WOW, just WOW!


----------



## Mary VanSlooten (Feb 17, 2014)

I knit because I enjoy it and because the way I knit it's cheaper


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I have rheumatoid arthritis and ALS I knit to exercise my hands and just because I can! I recently 
completed two car seat blankets for new great grandchildren and am now trying to complete a sweater for me( on the last sleeve and the hood). 
I have knitted for many years and this is the first ME sweater.I am not as good as I once was but it gives me something to do and I still love the satisfaction of creation


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


this is the best answer. :thumbup:


----------



## phloxie2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

It completes me. lol
I have asked myself this question a time or two and the above answer is all I can come up with.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Enjoyment is knitting and in the colors I want, and the fit. You can't find in readywear, exactly what you want. Thats why I knit or crochet


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I Love all the reasons everyone has given on this subject.

I have found that knitting for me gives me the pleasure of creating something with my own hands that is carrying on a tradition that is worth holding onto. It is a part of myself that needs an outlet in this crazy world. The more I knit the more I learn about the history of knitting itself. 
I truly feel I am holding onto a positive part of history and all the good that has come from it.


----------



## dropspun (Feb 23, 2015)

Because it's fun! And because (IMHO) a healthy human should be able to do a wide variety of things. Because I'm a computer programmer and the ability to take a dirty armful of sheep's fleece and turn it into a pair of warm comfy socks balances me. Because I like to create things, not just consume them. Take your pick.

But mostly because it's fun! And that's an important part of my life and what keeps me from fossilizing.


----------



## dropspun (Feb 23, 2015)

Because it's fun! And because (IMHO) a healthy human should be able to do a wide variety of things. Because I'm a computer programmer and the ability to take a dirty armful of sheep's fleece and turn it into a pair of warm comfy socks balances me. Because I like to create things, not just consume them. Take your pick.

But mostly because it's fun! And that's an important part of my life and what keeps me from fossilizing.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Impatient Knitter - Well said!


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

you're an artist
carol


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

dropspun said:


> Because it's fun! And because (IMHO) a healthy human should be able to do a wide variety of things. Because I'm a computer programmer and the ability to take a dirty armful of sheep's fleece and turn it into a pair of warm comfy socks balances me. Because I like to create things, not just consume them. Take your pick.
> 
> But mostly because it's fun! And that's an important part of my life and what keeps me from fossilizing.


 :lol: :thumbup: fossilizing. I finally have an explanation of what has been happening to me.


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't knit if I can buy something I want. I knit because it calms my mind and is relaxing to do. Same with crochet. Of course machine things are quicker, sometimes better, but they don't give me contentment.

I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....

and if you could post pictures to go with your answers - even better. Please let me know if I can share your response.

SOOOOoooooooo... WHY DO YOU KNIT WHEN YOU CAN BUY?[/quote]


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I like this one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

When an awkward situation and A question comes like that, I was taught to respond with: Why do you ask? (you might get interesting feedback or catch them off guard and they are satisfied to be quiet)


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I read all 11 pages and so many have offered my thoughts exactly. 

My daughter lives 1000s of miles away and we have been estranged for over 20 years. We are inching closer at least by phone and email. I never stopped knitting for her and when I knit a sweater for her I feel her close to me the entire time. That has to be enough for now.

Another reason no one has mentioned so far. 
Knitting is great for weight control. You cannot eat chocolate while knitting!


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Knitting and crocheting yield handmade items but the craft is not really about the final product as much as it might have been 50+ years ago. It is about the process, the imagination, the optimism, the learning and sense of accomplishment in mastering a skill. Knitting and crocheting is about color, fiber, texture. It is changing fibers into useful and/or beautiful objects. It is about socializing with fellow artisans. It is about expressing your aesthetic.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I Crochet, Knit and Cross Stitch for the pleasure of creating.

I also craft because it takes the stress out of life.

And finally I make things for people that are too poor to buy for themselves. Yes I could buy them but I want them to know that someone cared enough about them to make something especially for them.

Sherry


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

jodymorse151 said:


> I read all 11 pages and so many have offered my thoughts exactly.
> 
> My daughter lives 1000s of miles away and we have been estranged for over 20 years. We are inching closer at least by phone and email. I never stopped knitting for her and when I knit a sweater for her I feel her close to me the entire time. That has to be enough for now.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your situation with your daughter. Maybe soon you'll be able to hand her a sweater in person.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

lainey_h said:


> I'm so sorry for your situation with your daughter. Maybe soon you'll be able to hand her a sweater in person.


Thank you. She has experienced a lot of loss and I believe she can't bear the thought of another. She is incredibly talented. I have suggested here before ... Google her site JenniferFieldStudios. She felts animal portraits and makes glass bead jewelry. You will be amazed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's what I do :lol:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

jodymorse151 said:


> Thank you. She has experienced a lot of loss and I believe she can't bear the thought of another. She is incredibly talented. I have suggested here before ... Google her site JenniferFieldStudios. She felts animal portraits and makes glass bead jewelry. You will be amazed.


Thank you for that link! Your daughter does amazing work, I know you must be proud, even if you can't really share that with her right now.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


I have a pin that says "I knit so I won't kill people". Also I usually answer the why knit question with, "Because I can".


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

yotbum said:


> I have a pin that says "I knit so I won't kill people". Also I usually answer the why knit question with, "Because I can".


 :thumbup:


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with everyone's reply. My husband's asked me the same thing over again and again because he doesn't like my hobby, It makes me happy and that is it. My kids call it Mummy's treat, kids get stickers, toys, sweets and chocolate when they behave well as a treat Mummy gets to knit and crochet


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

nissa said:


> I agree with everyone's reply. My husband's asked me the same thing over again and again because he doesn't like my hobby, It makes me happy and that is it. My kids call it Mummy's treat, kids get stickers, toys, sweets and chocolate when they behave well as a treat Mummy gets to knit and crochet


And Daddy needs to grow up and develop his own interests to make himself proud instead of being a jealous brat over Mummy having a talent that gives her peace and joy. Cats sit on our knitting when they are jealous of our not spending our time petting them. Daddies pout.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

merren said:


> I have rheumatoid arthritis and ALS I knit to exercise my hands and just because I can! I recently
> completed two car seat blankets for new great grandchildren and am now trying to complete a sweater for me( on the last sleeve and the hood).
> I have knitted for many years and this is the first ME sweater.I am not as good as I once was but it gives me something to do and I still love the satisfaction of creation


You are, in using your abilities and talent, as much an inspiration to the ALS community as Stephen Hawking is in his successes. You are a blessed person.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

What a diverse group we are yet the fundamental answer to the question of 'why knit when you can buy' boils down to the fact that we are fulfilling a need.


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

There is something inside us that yearns to create. When I haven't knitted something in a long while, my hands ache to hold those needles and make a long length of yarn into something useful and beautiful to wear and to keep us warm. And at the end of my project, I have a feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dropspuns comment on preferring to create things not just consume them may become my short answer to this question. 

This story is one of my long answers. A friend asked me to make her a slouchy beanie, she selected the pattern and when she struggled to choose between two color ways, I surprised her with both. Even better, she selected yarn from my stash! Last time I saw her she told me she had received compliments on her hat and was asked where she purchased it. She told them it wasn't purchased but made, just for her, by a friend. The joy and pride in her voice as she related this story were enough to keep me knitting for months (not that I would ever quit). So for her birthday this year my friend will get scarves to match her hats. Being able to make a friend that happy is one of the reasons I knit.

And WandySue expressed so well the NEED to create.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I knit because it relaxes me, I love the challenge of a new pattern, and it keeps my hands busy. I am unable to sit idly staring at the TV or out the window.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Therna said:


> Because knitting makes me happy. I would say knitting is cheaper than Prozac, lol but it's not.


But it's a lot more fun and creative than Prozac  ..... and I get to play w/ color/ design/ tools and it keeps me outa the bars :wink:


----------



## knittine (Feb 21, 2015)

Because it's therapy for the hands, the mind, and soul. Simple as that. Think of it like drinking wine with friends, or heaven forbid, smoking a cigarette to release the tension, center yourself... Also, it is beyond amazing to start with two straight sticks and some string, and before you know it, you've created something that you can wear. Nirvana!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Because I cannot buy what I can knit or crochet. I love unique patterns. I would not make something that looks like it could be purchased at a store. If I am going to take the time and effort to make something, I want it to be very different from what I could purchase at a store. Also, it has been proven that knitting is very healthy for you. Gets rid of stress. You can share my response.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't say it better than You. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Because I can pick the colour and style that I like


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Because it is a creative outlet that is quiet, and a joy to do even when you have to take out some lines or pick up a dropped stitch. I enjoy seeing something develop in my hands.

The process is entertaining, the results make me happy. Sitting idle is boring.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

The quality of handknit garments and the yarns are far superior to bought items.
The designs are so much nicer too.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

I've always loved expressing myself through what I wear and live with, so knitting, crocheting and sewing (and weaving, soon, I hope!) are a wonderfully creative way to do this. Plus, I love sharing what I've made with family, friends, and assorted others (even in Afghanistan -- Afghans for Afghans) who love handknits as much as I do!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ANYONE can buy - not EVERYONE can knit, and given the choice I know which one I would prefer.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

I love to make things. I also love to give friends and relatives hand made gifts that they can't return for money just to annoy them!!!!!!LOL,LOL,LOL


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a Harley riders saying "if I have to explain it ..you won't understand it" people ask why ride only Harley's yu get the same from any motorcycle..only Harley rider understand that's true for knitting and crocheting too


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

AGREED!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Better quality & fit plus I enjoy the creativity.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the quality of the knit items one can buy in the stores, that is if they even have the items? For instance, a real Fair Isle sweater... It could cost hundreds to buy if you could find one. I knit my own, and will never see anyone walking down the street with one like it. 

The following pictures I got off of the Neiman Marcus website. The first one, a knit sweater, is on sale for $930, regularly selling for $1,550!

We've seen beautiful sweaters on KP along the lines of the second picture The one pictured costs $475.

The shawl in the third picture costs $1,475! IMHO, it can't hold a candle to those knit by members of KP - no real comparison!

These are just examples of why I knit - the sheer beauty of what we produce compared to.... these???


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I Love all the reasons everyone has given on this subject.
> 
> I have found that knitting for me gives me the pleasure of creating something with my own hands that is carrying on a tradition that is worth holding onto. It is a part of myself that needs an outlet in this crazy world. The more I knit the more I learn about the history of knitting itself.
> I truly feel I am holding onto a positive part of history and all the good that has come from it.


Ditto!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

On the weekend I wore a sweater that I had knit a few years ago. It is a turtle neck and the intarsia design is woman's face complete with earrings and a hat. My husband asked me that if you saw it in a store how much would it cost? I told him $3,000.00. He also told me that he loves this sweater and that he has never seen another one like it. The design is from Anny Blatt so I can not share the pattern.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I knit because I love it and I also love crochet and quilting and. You get the idea. I am my own boss when I am doing these crafts, my own designer and have the option to give away or use myself. Like others, IT JUST MAKES ME HAPPY. Also, I can do knit when my body doesn't want to walk without hurting and it is more interesting than a crossword puzzle.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

It gives me a creative outlet. I love designing purses that no one else has. I love giving them to friends and family members to show my love for them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ducatirose2 said:


> I love Irish Knit, I love to knit. Where can I buy this sweater cheap?


Nowhere is where! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Pleasure, relaxation, creativity, fun, challenge, satisfaction...shall I go on?

I have to wonder if the same person would ask an artist why they paint...afterall they can go to the hotel art sales and buy a "masterpiece" made in a Chinese factory for less than the cost of the materials.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Yep,had that sooo often. Even more when I've been spinning at fairs. There's no point in trying to explain as whoever asked usually has no creative imagination at all, so now I just say - 'Because I want to'. I've also been asked 'so why don't you spin acrylic?' - the reply 'You wouldn't pay the asking price!'


Supposing a spinner _wanted_ to spin acrylic, is the fibre even available in a hand-spinnable form??


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

I just love it! I love the satisfaction of completing something I have designed from scratch. I have knitted from childhood. As a Mum, I loved to see my children's faces when I made something they liked - and now it's the same with my grandchildren. And when making for an expected baby, I try to pray for them as I knit/crochet. 
You can quote me. You can use any of my pictures on Ravelry - under the name Tindlesden.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

What else?got to ocupy my time.it calms my nerves .what else is there,besides knitting,crocheting,sewing ,nedelpoint?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Because I can.

Because I enjoy it.

Because I'm good at it.

Because it keeps me from "going off" on people who ask _______ (you fill in the blank) questions.

Because I WANT to....

and the list goes on and on and on.... ;-)


----------



## Rose W (Mar 25, 2011)

I could just say So I don't see myself coming and going but I enjoy knitting to much not too and what I've knit I haven't seen anyone else in it.


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Brendabreeze said:


> To that I would have to say "why BUY when you can make it yourself!" To create something with your own two hands is a beautiful thing! That is priceless in my book!! 😊


Where's the LIKE button? Excellent response, Brenda.

I love creating. I grow veggies when I could buy them. I make jam when I could buy it. I make compost when I could buy it. The list goes on. I especially enjoy knitting because I take yarn and, with the help of two sticks, turn it into clothing and art. It's magic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> Thank you. She has experienced a lot of loss and I believe she can't bear the thought of another. She is incredibly talented. I have suggested here before ... Google her site JenniferFieldStudios. She felts animal portraits and makes glass bead jewelry. You will be amazed.


Links: about the artist: http://jenniferfieldstudios.com/?page_id=26
website homepage: http://jenniferfieldstudios.com/
Beautiful daughter!


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Isn't it enough to simply answer that you knit for the joy you get from the process?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WandySue said:


> There is something inside us that yearns to create. ...


That's the key! 
Some can create wonderful meals; I cannot. 
Some can draw or paint; I can paint a flat wall, but nothing artistic.
Some can transform a pile of scrap lumber into beautiful and useful furniture or decorations; I cannot.
Some can collect scrap metal and use it to make mind-blowing sculptures; I cannot.
Some can sing gloriously; I can _wish_ to do so, but I cannot.
Some can cut fabric and sew - hand or machine - it into great garments; I cannot.
The list of things I can_not_ do is far longer than the list of creative things I _can_ do. It's depressingly long!
I take solace in my ability to knit and crochet, _even_ if not all my efforts are admired by my immediate family. Even my worst products have found homes where they _are_ appreciated.

Aside from that, it's the only remaining tie between my grandmother (R.I.P 1957) - who showed me the bare basics of knitting - and her daughter, my mother (R.I.P. 1997) - who showed me the bare basics of crocheting. I do wish they'd both seen the fruits of their grudged demonstrations to an impatient and fumble-fingered 8-year-old.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> "Because I can" is the perfect answer!
> 
> This may be a totally different thread: Is it me or do only knitters/crocheters get flack for their hobby? No one ever seems to question scrap booking, or painting, or wood working, or soap making etc.


Good question! But you're right, it would probably fetch more attention as its own topic, perhaps in the Other Crafts section.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KeesieMommy said:


> Knitting and crocheting yield handmade items but the craft is not really about the final product as much as it might have been 50+ years ago. It is about the process, the imagination, the optimism, the learning and sense of accomplishment in mastering a skill. Knitting and crocheting is about color, fiber, texture. It is changing fibers into useful and/or beautiful objects. *It is about socializing with fellow artisans.* It is about expressing your aesthetic.


YES :thumbup: :thumbup: That's what we are! We are artisans, and we do enjoy the socializing, which the internet has made so much easier. Before I got online, I had no clue that there were such entities as knitting guilds, knitting classes, and just plain yarny kaffeeklatches! I dropped church-going decades ago, but now I rarely miss a Sunday Knitting Meeting! The camaraderie of that group and KP are as food for my being!


----------



## Lokie'smom (Jan 25, 2015)

Because knitting is not only a hobby it is a sharing of warm hats and other knitted items with those who are in need. It also calms the mind.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I started knitting again in 2001 when I joined weight watchers.

1. Knitting/crocheting kept me from picking on food. I lost 50 pounds.
2. It helps pass the time when waiting at appointments.
3. Something to do when watching tv.
4. Most of the time you have one of a kind. It's not mass produced.
5. Socks are so much better than store brought. They can be custom made for wide feet/legs. Warmer.
6. Create for charity for others who need afghans, chemotherapy patients, premies.

You may use my answers.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## GGmaKnitter (Feb 5, 2015)

My daughter-in-law just sent me the following in a text message: "The hand-knitted things you make for us impart more love than anything money can buy!" 

That was the last piece in the puzzle for me...I love knitting, crocheting, weaving; my kids, grandkids, and great-grands love what I make for them; it's an ideal cause and effect.


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

I knit to keep mind and body fit. Knitting new patterns keeps my brain going and my hands mobile from the stiffness of arthritis. The best part of knitting is the joy of gifting the scarf, beanie, gloves, shawl, stole, pullovers, cardigans,skirts, dresses, and seeing the happy faces of the receivers. Warms my heart.


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

I knit to keep mind and body fit. Knitting new patterns keeps my brain going and my hands mobile from the stiffness of arthritis. The best part of knitting is the joy of gifting the scarf, beanie, gloves, shawl, stole, pullovers, cardigans,skirts, dresses, and seeing the happy faces of the receivers. Warms my heart.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> YES :thumbup: :thumbup: That's what we are! We are artisans, and we do enjoy the socializing, which the internet has made so much easier. Before I got online, I had no clue that there were such entities as knitting guilds, knitting classes, and just plain yarny kaffeeklatches! I dropped church-going decades ago, but now I rarely miss a Sunday Knitting Meeting! The camaraderie of that group and KP are as food for my being!


Yesssssssssssssssss! :thumbup:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

It's fun!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

It's creative and you get to wear a one-of-a-kind article. It's also soothing and relaxing


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

No one has ever asked me why knit when I can buy. I guess because just about everyone I know has a productive hobby of some type. Whether it's knitting, crochet, hunting, fishing, sewing, gardening, carpentry, metalworking, etc. The same can be said for any productive hobby: why do [whatever] when you can just go to the store and buy it.

It gets us back to a simpler time when we all have to participate in production of food, shelter, clothing.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Because in my world knitting is more expensive than buying ready-made. Never in a million years would I pay $50+ for a luscious baby mohair and silk cowl, which is an item I just finished making. I don't even know who will wear it, I was just compelled to make it.


----------



## 2sweethearts (Aug 27, 2014)

SOOOOoooooooo... WHY DO YOU KNIT WHEN YOU CAN BUY?


Why bother trying to make people understand. Just smile at them. If they don't get it so much the better for us "crafty" folk - more yarn, etc. at the shop. We can maintain that mystique. I have a sister who thinks knitting is in the "old age" domain. She also smokes like a chimney and drinks like a fish! I like my way of destressing better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

2sweethearts said:


> SOOOOoooooooo... WHY DO YOU KNIT WHEN YOU CAN BUY?
> 
> Why bother trying to make people understand. Just smile at them. If they don't get it so much the better for us "crafty" folk - more yarn, etc. at the shop. We can maintain that mystique. I have a sister who thinks knitting is in the "old age" domain. She also smokes like a chimney and drinks like a fish! I like my way of destressing better.


And you'll probably outlive her to boot.


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

YAY! Happy and alive in the "Old Age" domain.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone who is dumb enough to ask wouldn't understand a reasonable explanation, so why bother?

We still laugh about #2 son who came home about 55 years ago and proudly announced, "They have ready-made socks for sale at Grants." (Of course, us old-timers know that Grants went out of business soon after.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HazelKay said:


> YAY! Happy and alive in the "Old Age" domain.


When I was 9 and knitting on the NYC subways on my daily commute to and from school, I got some strange looks and even stranger remarks. Sixty years later, most of the remarks tend to be men who seem compelled to tell me that seeing me knitting makes them remember their mothers' knitting for them. Sweet.


----------



## cmancawells25 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's cheaper than a shrink.


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

cmancawells25 said:


> It's cheaper than a shrink.


Love it!


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I knit prayer squares for my church which gives me a feeling of love and prayers going out to people in need. That is something no one can buy. I feel a peace while knitting them. I know from reading what other KP members have said that they do charity knitting also. The satisfaction that we derive from this simple act of kindness can't be compared to anything that can be bought. I just wish that more people in the world would give of themselves in any endeavor that they could because the emotional reward that you receive far exceeds the gift. 

You may use my response if you wish.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Because I cannot buy what I can knit or crochet. I love unique patterns. I would not make something that looks like it could be purchased at a store. If I am going to take the time and effort to make something, I want it to be very different from what I could purchase at a store. Also, it has been proven that knitting is very healthy for you. Gets rid of stress. You can share my response.


I agree with Evie 100%...and when you knit you don't have time to worry about other things, you are too busy counting stitches even if you just knit for an hour. So relaxing!!!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Because I can and I want to...it's a control thing lol!
No,really I love the challenge and the results. Plus my socks are made by me to fit my feet,as is everything that I make.
Plus I love to give away things that I make . It's like giving away a little piece of me .


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

I have arthritis and if I don't keep my hands moving, I won't be able to move.. Sure I could use an exercise ball but in the end the time is gone and nothing to show for it. Knitting helps young people with all school subjects and this was proven when they took Home Ec. out of the schools and watched grades drop and then return when the teacher took it upon herself to teach a class after school.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


👍👍


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

some awesome stuff here


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Is it just me or does this question get to everyone here.
> 
> I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....
> 
> ...


I knit because I love to. It relaxes me like nothing else. I love to knit blankets when my grand-children have babies. I have created quite a few of my own patterns and everyone loves them. I love to knit while I watch TV. The simple answer is I LOVE TO KNIT!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> some awesome stuff here


That's because yarn-players are awesome folks! :thumbup:


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

La la patti said:


> No,really I love the challenge and the results. Plus I love to give away things that I make . It's like giving away a little piece of me .


Couldn't agree more! Knitting and crocheting keep my mind active and keep me awake while watching TV!! :lol: And what else is there to do during these horribly cold days in upstate NY?


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

music70 said:


> Couldn't agree more! Knitting and crocheting keep my mind active and keep me awake while watching TV!! :lol: And what else is there to do during these horribly cold days in upstate NY?


Well, you could go skiing. In fact, you could take your knitting and knit in the lodge. I'm sure you'd find other knitters there, and I doubt if anyone would be stupid enough to ask why you knit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Well, you could go skiing. In fact, you could take your knitting and knit in the lodge. I'm sure you'd find other knitters there, and I doubt if anyone would be stupid enough to ask why you knit.


Somehow, in this neck of the woods anyway, I doubt the ski-hills are crowded, though the lodges may be. It's too bleeping cold to even stick your nose outside if given the choice. *-*19 Celsius = *-*2 Fahrenheit And that's as warm as it's going to be for the next few days, and that's not counting the wind-chill. 
Me for pajamas, a laptop or a lapcat, TV and knitting!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WHY buy a book when you can get it at the library? Because you want to buy the book - same with any craft - you do it because you want to do it - no further explanation needed.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

There WAS a time when virtually everything was "custom made". The tailor made men's shirts "tailored to fit", the seamstress made dresses from fabric chosen by her customer. The shoe maker.... You get the idea. 
I knit because it makes my heart sing to be creating something wonderful. I knit because commercially made hats left my DH with freezing cold ears.
I knit because current fashions rarely flatter. And I knit because I love high quality fibers - which clothing manufacturers usually "go cheap" on. 
And lastly - I knit because I enjoy wearing & giving items that you won't find in every Mall. 
Something "different", beautiful and exciting that you simply CANNOT buy!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


There's that tee shirt: I knit so that I don't kill people....


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes wrote: "Because I can" is the perfect answer! This may be a totally different thread: Is it me or do only knitters/crocheters get flack for their hobby? No one ever seems to question scrap booking, or painting, or wood working, or soap making etc.


You're wrong, Goody! I make my own greeting cards, and I ALWAYS get asked why I do it. You can be sure I never send one of my cards to THEM!
...gloria


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> GoodyTwoShoes wrote: "Because I can" is the perfect answer! This may be a totally different thread: Is it me or do only knitters/crocheters get flack for their hobby? No one ever seems to question scrap booking, or painting, or wood working, or soap making etc.
> 
> You're wrong, Goody! I make my own greeting cards, and I ALWAYS get asked why I do it. You can be sure I never send one of my cards to THEM!
> ...gloria


Good for you Gloria! People without imagination don't understand hand crafted ANYTHING!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I like to be one of a kind. So I knit or sew things that you will not find in a shop. Usually its an old style done in the latest colors or my favourite colors or its my favourite patterns done up in a pattern you would not find at the local Mall. I usually get people saying things like "you made that didn't you", usually those who know me. Others will ask where I got the item. I was known for that in high school and a few years ago I met one of my school friends and she could not believe I still dabbled in sewing. :wink:


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


Perfect answer.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Knitting is FUN!!!!!!! what other reason is there as to why knit when we can buy.


----------



## Cravey (Feb 3, 2014)

1. I think of knitting as an art with yarn, and needles.
2. Giving a gift that has been hand knitted has more meaning 
than grabbing something off a shelf.
3. Knitting is a great way to help pass the time when
traveling, or waiting for an appointment.
4. Knitting helps keep the mind in a creative mode.
5. Being idol can be the devils workshop.
6 Knitting can produce some very unique articles that cannot
be found at department stores.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Two reasons for me--
1) I enjoy knitting--the feel of the yarn and the accomplishment
of having made something wonderful!
2) Many times I can't find what I want in the store so I knit it 
or sew it or crochet it.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I really lov this response ,with ur consent THiS is what I'm saying henceforth.Now no need to answer to people who'll never understand anyway or be defensive or explain wow we by do you ask,I still giggling


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you share a photo of your Sweater by Anny Blatt?


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Annu said:


> I really lov this response ,with ur consent THiS is what I'm saying henceforth.Now no need to answer to people who'll never understand anyway or be defensive or explain wow we by do you ask,I still giggling


Pearls girl, thank you


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

WOW!! It's the satisfaction of knowing that you made something with your own two hands!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Can you share a photo of your Sweater by Anny Blatt?


I am way behind in downloading photos. Will gladly share someday soon. Still have not downloaded the photos we took last April at Niagra Falls. Will try hard to do this very very soon.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> Thank you. She has experienced a lot of loss and I believe she can't bear the thought of another. She is incredibly talented. I have suggested here before ... Google her site JenniferFieldStudios. She felts animal portraits and makes glass bead jewelry. You will be amazed.


I looked at her site.
What a talented lady your daughter is. You must b very proud of her achievements.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

I enjoy knitting. My needles and yarn have become my sidekicks so I feel I am accomplishing while waiting for appointments or listening to lectures or just sitting and talking to friends It relaxes me as opposed to the computer that just keeps distracting me. And I bet the people who ask that question are just jealous that they don't. Next time hand them needles and yarn and see what they answer once they get "hooked"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sandraj said:


> I enjoy knitting. My needles and yarn have become my sidekicks so I feel I am accomplishing while waiting for appointments or listening to lectures or just sitting and talking to friends It relaxes me as opposed to the computer that just keeps distracting me. And I bet the people who ask that question are just jealous that they don't. Next time hand them needles and yarn and see what they answer once they get "hooked"


Sadly, most back off as though I were offering them a hissing cat!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Loomahat said:


> SOOOOoooooooo... WHY DO YOU KNIT WHEN YOU CAN BUY?


Those people evidently don't have any hobbies, how dull their life must be.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Because I don't see hundreds of the same thing walking towards me and I know it won't come undone in the first wash. Also why not?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm. "Why create when you can just consume?"

To me that's the same as asking "Why read when you can just watch telly? Why go to an opera house and spend all that money on tickets when you can listen it on the stereo? Why whine when you can fill your belly with beer? Why buy expensive original oil painting, when you can just hang a poster on the wall?"

I wouldn't answer any of those questions - I see them as too much below me and really, I simply wouldn't want to make acquaintance with the sort of people who would even think of them.

And as for being asked myself - I never have to answer this question, noone ever asks me. The people who know me know I love to do that - ever since early childhood - I just love to create these things. Noone would ever ask me why I love to create, just like noone would ever ask me why I love red whine and not that much white. I just do. That's just me. And I don't ask people why they like to bike or otherwise exercise. And anyone who knows me knows that getting me something commercially knitted - or suggesting I would get one - would be considered the greatest personal insult. And as for people who don't actually know me - children, mostly, when they see me knit or crochet or loom while weighting for something - like my son's swimming practice to end - they are more on the WOW, HOW do you do it, I want to learn! - site.


And, for the record, you may use any or all of my words if you wish to.


----------



## WICKEDZELDA (Jan 18, 2015)

I knit, therefore I am.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Well, you could go skiing. In fact, you could take your knitting and knit in the lodge. I'm sure you'd find other knitters there, and I doubt if anyone would be stupid enough to ask why you knit.


Especially if you bring a snap on cast and sit in the lounge sporting it while you knit. And the rest are outside freezing.


----------



## domybest (Feb 18, 2015)

I knit because it helps me empty my mind and stress of the day goes away...
When I see something in a store, there is always something wrong: the size, the colour... If I knit it I can have it the way I like.
When I knit for someone else, I agree with lovinknittin, I think of the person during the process.
When I've finished a piece of knitting, I find it rewarding and it fills me with pleasure.


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the act of creation. I feel it gives me a tiny glimpse into the mind of God. To see an idea I have grow from a spark in my mind to something solid, and beautiful. WOW!


----------



## Susanne59864 (Jan 6, 2014)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


Touché! :thumbup:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YES,YES,YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Is it just me or does this question get to everyone here.
> 
> I've been asked this question so many times by "non-knitters" I decided that I would make a video with other knitters (any - loom, crochet, needles, weavers ) answering this question in their own words....
> 
> ...


I knit because it's something of me that I can give to my grandchildren who are so far away. It's also fun....and.....it keeps me from smoking!


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I started knitting again in 2001 when I joined weight watchers.

1. Knitting/crocheting kept me from picking on food. I lost 50 pounds.
[/quote]
This is one I mentioned. Knitting is my weight control method! As I said you can't eat chocolate (my drug of choice) while knitting. I was expecting my first grandchild and needed to be close. We lived miles away and it was the only way I was close to my daughter. Three months after he was born, my son was killed by a drunk driver. When I was counting stitches I was distracted from my despair if only for moment. I knit to preserve my sanity. Of course I didn't realize it at the time. I believe it worked. 25 years later I knit for pure enjoyment.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


AMEN !! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Because I want to!!!


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

Because it is something I can create myself. I can't paint, make music, write books, or do other creative things, but I can knit and make my soul feel useful and happy


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

what absolutely beautiful work - why would anyone ask if they saw that.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am a creative person - I Need to create. Knitting is one way I can create. It is also an act of love. When I make a stitch on a sweater for someone, I think of that person and say a prayer for him/her. Because knitting is a good thing.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

There have been some really great responses and I agree we knit for the pleasure, the enjoyment, or just because we can.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

So I can decrease my stash


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BC said:


> So I can decrease my stash


Uh-huh! How's that going?

I've been trying to decrease mine, but the world's against me! 
Other knitters seem determined to just destash into my yarn room! 
Every time I take stuff to donate to Goodwill (across the street from me!!), I find some yarn that just begs to go home with me. 
What's to do??


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Uh-huh! How's that going?
> 
> I've been trying to decrease mine, but the world's against me!
> Other knitters seem determined to just destash into my yarn room!
> ...


I seem to have that problem too. The yarn seems to call from the stores. Come get me.


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

BC said:


> So I can decrease my stash


Well, I knit and knit and knit and my stash just seems to grow bigger as I knit. It somehow just finds its way into my back door, even though I keep it locked. So what's the solution to that?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit because the clothes are a lot warmer than the shop bought stuff and also it is an original. Apart from that there is the health benefit too. Keeping your brain active, hands and muscles stay primed. You feel a sense of peace whilst knitting.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

gram-nana said:


> Well, I knit and knit and knit and my stash just seems to grow bigger as I knit. It somehow just finds its way into my back door, even though I keep it locked. So what's the solution to that?


You knit when and where your stash can't see you! If you have even ONE ball or skein of it within "eye-view" it tells the others, and then they ALL gang up on you!!
...gloria


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

This is why I am careful about what sweaters I actually do buy. People will ask 'did you knit that?" and I want to say 'do you see this gauge? It's a million stitches per inch". People who ask why we knit do not understand it is the process and that by picking our own yarn, colors and making even small changes we are putting part of ourselves into the sweater.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I knit for pleasure and the challenge of complicated patterns to keep the old brain in working order.Here is a tiny example of my work.


Wonderful work. We don't need words - share the pictures


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Uh-huh! How's that going?
> 
> I've been trying to decrease mine, but the world's against me!
> Other knitters seem determined to just destash into my yarn room!
> ...


Enjoy Jessica-Jean - just Enjoy!


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Uh-huh! How's that going?
> 
> I've been trying to decrease mine, but the world's against me!
> Other knitters seem determined to just destash into my yarn room!
> ...


Enjoy Jessica-Jean - just Enjoy!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Uh-huh! How's that going?
> 
> I've been trying to decrease mine, but the world's against me!
> Other knitters seem determined to just destash into my yarn room!
> ...


My stash is like the hurrier I go, the behinder I get. The more I think I've gotten rid of or used, the more I find. I'm past worrying about it. Besides, I need yarn, not ulcers. :lol: :lol:


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I knit because I love creating and it relaxes me! I forget the cares of the day.
I knit primarily for my family and especially for my great grandkids' birthdays, Christmas and other occasions. Plus it is a money-saver and they love having something made by me. 
I can knit special requests (Elsa-like capes, Super Hero capes, horse toy, etc., etc.). 
And I have the satisfaction of making things others like, which gives me great contentment. 
My great grandkids loved the backpacks I knit for them - princes, Spiderman, camo - each tailored to their likes.


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> You knit when and where your stash can't see you! If you have even ONE ball or skein of it within "eye-view" it tells the others, and then they ALL gang up on you!!
> ...gloria


Wow, How did you figure that out? I love it!!!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Why do you ask? Is my knitting bothering you?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

I also Knit & Crochet God gave me this talent to use to my advantage so why waste it I also do it to relieve stress & to keep my brain fresh. I agree with One Size does not fit all wish they wouldn't put that on products.


ADW55 said:


> I knit, crochet, cross stitch and other things, just because I can,
> and to take the stress out of the day.
> 
> I do buy, I buy the pattern, the yarn and the needles needed
> ...


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

magpie21979 said:


> I also Knit & Crochet God gave me this talent to use to my advantage so why waste it I also do it to relieve stress & to keep my brain fresh. I agree with One Size does not fit all wish they wouldn't put that on products.


Very pretty afghan.


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Because knitwear from stores is too flimsy


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> If you do it, no explanation is necessary.
> If you don't, none is possible.
> ...gloria


Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

magpie21979 said:


> I also Knit & Crochet God gave me this talent to use to my advantage so why waste it I also do it to relieve stress & to keep my brain fresh. I agree with One Size does not fit all wish they wouldn't put that on products.


Wow! Gorgeous work. Brava!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Because homemade is better!  I had someone who saw me spinning, ask me if I wasn't glad I didn't grow up in the old days. I felt like saying, "Do I look like I was?". Held my tongue, though!


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks ADW55 & Kathy1941


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Because I cannot buy what I can knit or crochet. I love unique patterns. I would not make something that looks like it could be purchased at a store. If I am going to take the time and effort to make something, I want it to be very different from what I could purchase at a store. Also, it has been proven that knitting is very healthy for you. Gets rid of stress. You can share my response.


Precisely!


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

knit because it is an art, it is like painting, the satisfaction you get after a project is undefinable. It is creativity. And when you gift, it is a very special gift, not bought from the store but worked by you specially for the person you are gifting. They feel special, you feel connected to them. And your brain and hand muscles are active, keeps them healthy longer.


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

knit because it is an art, it is like painting, the satisfaction you get after a project is undefinable. It is creativity. And when you gift, it is a very special gift, not bought from the store but worked by you specially for the person you are gifting. They feel special, you feel connected to them. And your brain and hand muscles are active, keeps them healthy longer.


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Parvin said:


> knit because it is an art, it is like painting, the satisfaction you get after a project is undefinable. It is creativity. And when you gift, it is a very special gift, not bought from the store but worked by you specially for the person you are gifting. They feel special, you feel connected to them. And your brain and hand muscles are active, keeps them healthy longer.


I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Uh-huh! How's that going?
> 
> I've been trying to decrease mine, but the world's against me!
> Other knitters seem determined to just destash into my yarn room!
> ...


Not so well as mice and men, JJ. I have planned for several years to make a fair isle coat for myself and ordered the yarn because I was about to finish our DS's cardigan. All is well. UNTIL I said yes to 2 people. One wants a scarf and the other an afghan.  and I have a craving to drive 350 miles to a yarn store. I can beat the craving but it is a good thing the yarn store is not across the street!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

BC said:


> Not so well as mice and men, JJ. I have planned for several years to make a fair isle coat for myself and ordered the yarn because I was about to finish our DS's cardigan. All is well. UNTIL I said yes to 2 people. One wants a scarf and the other an afghan.  and I have a craving to drive 350 miles to a yarn store. I can beat the craving but it is a good thing the yarn store is not across the street!


BC I think we could & probably go through times like yours. I am within days of retirement & I am in a frenzy re ALL I may knit !!!!!


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

magpie21979 said:


> I also Knit & Crochet God gave me this talent to use to my advantage so why waste it I also do it to relieve stress & to keep my brain fresh. I agree with One Size does not fit all wish they wouldn't put that on products.


Beautiful work!


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Each time I read another post (and i have read them all!) I am warmed by all the knitters out there who just love this craft. 

I hope these thoughts are put in a book. Then we could just hand the book to those people who ask this pointless question. 

As it was said so often in so many ways ... if you have to ask you'll never understand any of the answers.


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

jodymorse151 said:


> Each time I read another post (and i have read them all!) I am warmed by all the knitters out there who just love this craft.
> 
> I hope these thoughts are put in a book. Then we could just hand the book to those people who ask this pointless question.
> 
> As it was said so often in so many ways ... if you have to ask you'll never understand any of the answers.


You got that right!!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

0h, you're a gal after my own heart. I keep trying to convince my husband of that, but somehow, he's not terribly receptive. 

Let me know when you solve the problem of how to do that!

Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> why cook when you can eat out?


Oh, you're a girl after my own heart. I keep trying but my husband isn't particularly receptive

Let me know when you solve that problem!
Billie


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

I wonder if the yarn is mating when I am not looking


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Lovinknittin said:


> Makes me feel good to knit/create.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edna367 (Mar 23, 2015)

I rather it is easier for me


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

sdostman said:


> To keep me sane - otherwise there are days I might hurt somebody


LOL! I can relate to this! Knitting is less expensive than a therapist too.


----------

